# 3d leg of the Oaa triple crown at Durham Archers. August 24/14



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great info on the hotels. We will definitely be heading up there for the final leg. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

P.S. I will not be peeing into the wind.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Looking forward to the shoot. Durham always provided a challenging course and the best organization.


----------



## Wally24 (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anyone shoot this event, or do you have to be an OAA member to shoot in Durham?


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

I think anyone can shoot as a walk on.


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

I shot as a walk on in the past at York and was charged $25.00 fee


----------



## Wally24 (Jul 8, 2010)

Perfect, looks like I will try to attend Durham, I really enjoy shooting their course!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

cdn 3-d said:


> I shot as a walk on in the past at York and was charged $25.00 fee


$25, really????? Why did they charge that.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

York last week was$15
Not what our price will be at durham but it will be st least $20.
Prices are sometimes higher at oaa events as the club has to pay for m
Awards for the day and 33 percent of award cost for trophies for oaa


----------



## Wally24 (Jul 8, 2010)

$20 is well worth it, to shoot a course as nice as Durham!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cost will be $20.00 for guest shooters and OAA members.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

A little over a week away....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

have a super day guys always a good shoot.. will be recovering from carpal surgery so won`t be able to make it.. one of the best tournaments around....make sure to attend everyone..


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just a reminder that the OAA 3rd. leg of the triple crown is fast approaching. Durham archers members have worked very hard to make this a memorable tournament and a great wrap up to the

season. Every entrant will be eligible to win 2 bows. Raffle table will include Hawke binoculars and a Rinehart booner buck. The Excalibur 355 cross bow package in aid of charity will be drawn as well. We are

looking forward to seeing all our old 3D friends and new ones as well. Hwy 407 construction has really disrupted access to the club. My advice is to access the club from Simcoe St. using Winchester Rd. to 

Wilson north, Columbus Rd. to Wilson or Howden to Wilson north gate. This includes our friends coming from the east as well. See you on the 24th.


Bobby.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bump for the tournament, weather forecast has improved, hopefully a dry day for all. Tink, your tent has arrived.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Bump, 2 days away and the weather looks fantastic for Sunday.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Alrighty then. We're headed up to Oshawa at noon today. Got a Hotel suite for the night. This way we don't have to drive 4 1/2 hours and then walk for seven miles like we did last time. And then drive home.
Not that we didn't have a blast, it just nearly killed us. Look forward to seeing everyone there and hearing about it after.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Last bump for the Oaa triple crown tomorrow. Great turnout to day for the work party, hopefully we will have a great turnout and another wonderful day of 3D shooting. See you all tomorrow,



Bobby.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

have a great day guys wish I was there


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks to Durham Archers for putting on a very well run shoot. This was my groups first OAA Triple Crown event and we all had a great day. We did the south course for the AM portion and the north for the PM. With my limited archery experience, I (and the rest of my group) found the north portion much more difficult. I see why the northern part of the province produces such great shooters. Training on that terrain must certainly be a plus for 3D and field shooters. It was well worth the trip to attend such a great event with such great people. Congrats to all the top placed shooters and thank you for your inspiration to constantly improve. 

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Addictedshooter said:


> Thanks to Durham Archers for putting on a very well run shoot. This was my groups first OAA Triple Crown event and we all had a great day. We did the south course for the AM portion and the north for the PM. With my limited archery experience, I (and the rest of my group) found the north portion much more difficult. I see why the northern part of the province produces such great shooters. Training on that terrain must certainly be a plus for 3D and field shooters. It was well worth the trip to attend such a great event with such great people. Congrats to all the top placed shooters and thank you for your inspiration to constantly improve.
> 
> Looking forward to next year.


 My thanks to you and all the other archers that traveled to Durham to attend the tournament. It was a great wind up to the triple crown. A special thanks to all the Durham archers who worked so hard to make 

this shoot so successful. One of our peewee archers, Hunter Drysdale won one of the bows, a fully equipped Pse Surge donated by Doug Fudge of Moosemeat archery. Another Durham archer, our official

photographer John Botterill won the Darton 2800 donated by Alex Taylor of Woodsnorth archery. It would take a mortician 6 months to wipe the smile from Hunters face as he came up to accept his prize.


2014 down, already planning for a bigger and better 2015. Once again thanks to everyone who worked so hard to make our year the success it was. 




Bobby. (PS) After all the money Blake Kitching and I spent on the charity crossbow draw raffle, we wuz robbed!!!!!


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Bobby and staff for the impeccably run shoot (as always). The weather has been unbelievably good for this month too.


----------

